# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  إنعدام القرار الإداري

## هيثم الفقى

مقدمة:

إجماع الفقه والفقهاء على عدم رجعية القرار الإداري وأنه لا أثر رجعي سواء كان تنظيمي أو فردي للقرار الإداري (قاعدة عامة)
القرار الإداري نافذ من لحظة وتاريخ صدوره ويسري بمواجهة الأفراد من تاريخ نشرها أو تبليغها. كذلك هو مبدأ قانوني أجمع عليه الفقهاء والقضاة حيث كان يهدف إلى " مبدأ عدم رجعية القرارات الإدارية" ذلك لإستقرار المعاملات القانونية وحمايتها وعدم المس بحقوق الأفراد وإحترامها وعدم المس بالمراكز القانونية التي تكاملت وإستقرت فقد إستقرار رأي الفقه والفقهاء بأن جزاء الرجعية هو البطلان وإن القرار الإداري ذي الأثر الرجعي واجب الإلغاء.
رغم ما تقدم فإن القرارات الإدارية تنقضي بثلاث طرق:
1- الإلغاء الإداري للقرار 
2- الإلغاء القضائي للقرار.
3- سحب الإدارة للقرار: تجريد القرار الإداري من قوته القانونية بأثر رجعي من وقت صدوره لا من وقت سحبه. أي إزالة كل الأثار القانونية المترتبة على القرار المسحوب بالنسبة للمستقبل وللماضي (كأنه لم يكن منذ صدوره وذلك بمقتضى قرار تصدره السلطة الإدارية المختصة(1)

سحب القرار الإداري يختلف عن الإلغاء الإداري
حيث الإلغاء الإداري يتحقق من تاريخ الإلغاء ومن ثم يتجرد القرار الإداري من قوته القانونية بالنسبة للميستقبل دون ان ينصرف ذلك للماضي أي (منذ صدور القرار).
أما السحب فإن أثره يتحقق من وقت صدور القرار لا من وقت سحبه ومن ثم يتجرد القرار من قوته القانونية بالنسبة للماضي وللمستقبل كذلك.
أي يقصد بالسحب تجريد القرار الإداري من قوته بأثر رجعي من وقت صدوره إعتبار القرار كأنه لم يكن.
هنا يجب التمييز بين سحب القرارات الإدارية لمشروعه ( أي المطابقة القانونية) والقرارات الإدارية غير المشروعة (الصادرة خلافاً للقانون).
مبدئياً لا يجوز للإدارة أن تقوم بسحب القرارات الإدارية المشروعة التي لا يشوبها أي عيب في أي ركن من أركان القرار الإداري. إذ أن سحب القرارات المشروعة التي لا عيب فيها يعني المس بقاعدة عدم رجعية القرارات الإدارية. لكن إستثاء هذا المبدأ مثل إجازة سحب قرارات الموظفين المشروعة والمبني على عوامل وإعتبارات إنسانية لا قانونية ممكناً وشرط ذلك أن القرارات الإدارية المشروعة التي يجوز بسحبها لم ترتب حقاً للمعنيين فيها أو للغير.
كما يجوز للإدارة إصدار قرارها بسحب قرار إداري غير مشروع، فإذا أصدرت الإدارة قراراً غير مشروع أي قرار معيباً بأحد أركانه سواء معيباً بالإختصاص أو بالشكل المقرر أو معيباً في مجمله أو سببه أو ركن الغاية. فإن مثل هذا القرار يعد غير مشروع وللقضاء الإداري الحق في الحكم بإلغائه فيما لو إلتمس المتضرر أو طعن فيه أمام القضاء، لذلك المنطق يسمح للإدارة بأن تقوم بنفسها بفعل ما سيفعله القضاء ولها أن تسحب قرارها غير المشروع إذ أن عدم المشروعية جزاءها الإلغاء القضائي. وقد إشترط ذلك أن يتم السحب خلال المدة التي يجوز فيها طلب إلغاء القرار الإداري أمام القضاء الإداري وتدعى (بمهلة الطعن). فإن كان القرار الإداري غير المشروع مهدداً قضائياً بالإلغاء فإنه يجوز للإدارة أن تقوم بسحبه تفادياً لإجراءات التقاضي والحكم في الدعوى.
وبعد إنتهاء (مدة أو مهلة الطعن) فيصبح القرار محصن بعدم جواز سحبه تنفيذاً لمبدأ إستقرار الأوضاع القانونية المترتبة على القرار الإداري.
إن للسلطة الإدارية الرجوع عن كل قرار إداري مخالف للقانون خلال مدة الطعن أي للإدارة أن تسترد قرارها غير المشروع خلال مدة المراجعة بالإلغاء.
ومعظم القوانين جعلت مدة الطعن شهرين (60 يوم) وللإدارة حق العودة عن قرارها الإداري المخالف للقانون ضمن هذه المدة، علماً بأن مدة سحب القرارات الإدارية غير المشروعية تمتد بحالة الطعن أمام القضاء الإداري، فللإدارة في هذه الحالة سحب قرارها أثناء نظر القضاء لدعوى الإلغاء طالما لم يصدر حكم بالدعوى أي لها أن تقوم بسحبه أثناء نظر الدعوى وحتى قبل النطق بالحكم فيه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

يجوز للإدارة إصدار قرار إداري غير مشروع، فإن أصدرت الإدارة قرار غير مشروع (قرار معين) معين بأركانه سواء معيباً بالإختصاص أو بالشكل المقرر أو معيباً بمجمله أو سببه أو ركن الغاية فإن مثل هذا القرار يعتبر غير مشروع.
مما تقدم كله يتضح أن صدور القرار معيباً أعطى الإدارة حق تصحيح القرار عن طريقي الرجوع فيه. حيث أن تصحيح الخلل الذي يمس مبدأ المشروعية هو إلتزام قانوني يتوجب على الإدارة القيام فيه، والقيود التي وضعها القانون على هذه المهمة وكان يقصد إنهاء القرارات المخالفة للمشروعية، على الرغم من حرص المشرع والقانون على مبدأ إستقرار الأوضاع التي كسبها الأفراد بهذه القرارات.
لذا ابتدع القضاء الإداري (قيد الميعاد) وقصر حق الرجوع على مدة زمنية تمشياً مع مبدأ الإستقرار تقييداً الحرية الإدارة بممارسة حقها بالرجوع بالقرار المعيب وإحتراماً لحسن نية المستفيد ومنعاً من أن تصاب قرارات الإدارة بحالة عدم الإستقرار. ورغم قيد الميعاد فقد أطلق المشرع يد الإدارة بالرجوع وسحب قراراتها بحالات إستثنائية سميت الإستثناءات الواردة على مدة السحب، يجوز فيها عدم التقيد بالميعاد وهي:
أولاً:ـ حالة إنعدام القرار الإداري ويكون ذلك بحالة قيام فرد عادي ليس له صفة الموظف بأعمال الإدارة أو قيام سلطته الإدارية بالتعدي على إختصاصات سلطة أخرى (إغتصاب السلطة).
ثانياً:ـ حالة الغش والتدليس 
بحال حصل شخص ما على (فرد ما على قرار إداري نتيجة غش أو تدليس) وبهذه الحالة تنعدم حسن النوايا لدى المستفيد من القرار ويكون الغش والتدليس الذي قام به هذا الفرد الدافع للإدارة لإصدار هذا القرار.
وبهذه الحالة يجوز للإدارة أن تسحب هذا القرار دون التقيد بمدة معينة فالسلطة حق إستقرار العمل القانوني والإداري الذي صدر عنها دون التقيد بمدة معينة لأن هذا العمل الإداري وقع منها بناء على الحيلة التي قام بها المستفيد من هذا القرار والحيلة تفسد كل شيء والحق هنا بسحب القرار الإداري الناشئ عن الغش والتدليس هو للسلطة التي أصدرته أو للسلطة الرئاسية لها.*






مباحث الدارسة
مبحث أول: "إنعدام القرار الإداري"
مطلب أول:ـ عيب عدم الإختصاص الجسيم أو إغتصاب السلطة.
الفرع الأول: أراء فقية بحالات إنعدام القرار الإداري.
الفرع الثاني: الفقة في الرجوع بالقرار المنعدم

مطلب ثاني:تأسيس الفقة الحرية الإدارة بالرجوع القرار المنعدم
الفرع الأول: الفرق بين القرار الإداري غير المشروع والقرار الإداري المنعدم.
الفرع الثاني: عبارات إستخدمها القضاء للتدليل على إنعدام القرار وتطبيقات القضاء الإداري لفكرة القرار المعدوم.

مبحث ثاني: "القضاء الإداري ونظرية الإنعدام"
مطلب أول: توسع القضاء الإداري المصري بالأخذ بفكرة إغتصاب السلطة.
مطلب ثاني: الإجراءات القضائية والفقهية بالقرار المنعدم (تطبيق).
الخاتمة / المراجع

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المبحث الأول
إنعدام القرار الإداري

تعريف القرار الإداري المنعدم: "هو كل قرار يكون فيه العيب درجة جسيمة صارخة (واضحة) حيث يفقده صفته الإدارية (أي العيب الواضح يفقد القرار صفته الإدارية).(2)
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن فكرة إنعدام القرار الإداري ما تزال محل جدل ولم يحدد موقف واضح لمفهوم الإنعدام الإداري، مثال ذلك إن قام شخص غريب عن الإدارة بإصدار قرار إداري فإنه يكون قد إغتصب السلطة. وإن صدر قرار إداري عن شخص لا يملك سلطة إصدار القرار فإنه يكون قد إغتصب السلطة وإعتدى عليها (أي على سلطة إدارية).لذلك فإن فكرة الإنعدام تكون متجسدة بالحالتين المذكورتين.
حالة إغتصاب السلطة: إذ تدخل فرد عادي ليس له صفة الموظف بأعمال الإدارة أو إذا تدخلت هيئة خاصة لا تملك أصلاً حق مباشرة الإختصاصات الإدارية، فكل ما يصدر عن هذا الفرد العادي أو هذه الهيئة الخاصة يعتبر من قبيل إغتصاب السلطة وتعتبر قراراتهم منعدمة لا تحمل أية صفة إدارية.
حالة إغتصاب السلطة الإدارية لإختصاصات السلطة التشريعية أو القضائية: مثال ذلك قيام الإدارة بإصدار لائحة (الإدارة تغتصب عمل من أعمال سلطة تشريعية أو قيام الإدارة بحال نزاع بفصل ذلك النزاع بدلاُ من السلطة القضائية.(3)





المطلب الأول
إغتصاب السلطة أو "عيب عدم الإختصاص الجسيم".

بداً يجب التمييز بين درجتين لعدم الإختصاص الأولى "عدم الإختصاص الجسيم" (إعتصاب السلطة) والثانية "عدم الإختصاص البسيط أو العادي".الفرق بينهما أن بحال إغتصاب السلطة يكون القرار منعدم وسبب الحكم بإنعدام القرار الإداري بهذه الحالة صدوره من شخص يدخل نفسه بالإدارة بدون سند ولا أي صفة.
بإعتبار القرار منعدم يترتب عليه نتائج أهمها:
1-تجريد القرار الإداري من كل أثر بإعتباره عملاً مادياً وليس تصرف أو عمل قانوني أو أن القرارات المنعدمة تمثل إستثناء على آثار إنقضاء ميعاد الطعن بالإلغاء إذ أن الطعن فيها لا يتقيد بوقف أو ميعاد ويمكن سحبها أو إلغاءها بعد إنهاء الميعاد (60 يوم) المحددة للطعن بالإلغاء.
عند تحديد حالات إغتصاب السلطة نجد الحد الأدني متمثل بما يلي:1- "الإعتداء على إختصاص السلطة الإدارية من فرد عادي". 2- "حالة الإعتداء على السلطة التشريعية والقضائية من جانب السلطة التنفيذية".
1- الإعتداء على إختصاص السلطة الإدارية من فرد عادي: قيام قرد عادي لا يتمتع بصفة الموظف العام بممارسة إختصاص مقرر لإدارة من الإدارات العامة، القرار هنا منعدم ولا يرتب أي أثر قانوني وكذلك أن إصدار العمل من قبل السلطة التنفيذية وهذا العمل من أعمال السلطة التشريعية أو القضائية. أما قيام الموظف بإصدار قرار بظرف إستثنائية قرارات صحيحة على الرغم من صدروها من فرد لا يتمتع بصفة الموظف العمومي.
2- إعتداء السلطة التنفيذية على إختصاص السلطة التشريعية: محكمة القضاء الإداري قررت أن كل قرار إداري يصدر عن السلطة التنفيذية والذي فيه إعتداء على إختصاصات مقررة للسلطة التشريعية بأنه منعدم.
حيث أن إنعدام القرار الإداري لا يكون إلا بأحوال غصب السلطة التشريعية مثلاً والعيب بالظهور ويكون مثلاً واضحاً بذاته بالتصرف* وتقرر كذلك أن القانون إذ ينص على تشكيل لجنة ما على وجه معين فإنه يصبح فإنه لا يصح تعديل هذا التشكيل أي رؤى تقرير ضمان أكبر ممن يملكه قانوناً وهو المشرع. والسلطة القائمة على تنفيذ القانون. فإنها لا تملك أصلاً تعديل التشكيل، وأن فعلت كأن تصرفها من قبيل إغتصاب السلطة، فيقع باطلاُ أصلياً أي قرار منعدم.
3- إعتداء السلطة التنفيذية على إختصاصات السلطة القضائية:
إن إصدار السلطة التنفيذية قرار إداري هو من شأن وإختصاص السلطة ا لقضائية يمثل غصباً للسلطة، ويحكم بإنعدام القرار الإداري في هذه الحالة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفرع الأول
آراء فقهية في حالات إنعدام القرار الإداري

القرار الإداري المنعدم (المعدوم): هو القرار الصادر من جهة إدارية، والمشوب بعيب جسيم يفقده صفته الإدارية ويحوله إلى عمل مادي بحت. "ليس من أنه أن يرتب أي أثر قانوني من قبل الأفراد أو يؤثر في مراكزهم القانونية، ويعد مجرد واقعة مادية لا يلزم الطعن فيه أمام الجهة المختصة قانوناً للحكم بتقرير إنعدامه، وإنما يكفي إنكاره عند التمسك به وعدم الإعتداد به.
ويترتب على القرار المعدوم أنه يجوز للإدارة أن تسحبه في أي وقت دون التقيد بمدة الستين يوماً (شهرين) لتحصين القرار الإداري "ليكون القرار الإداري محصن"، بل يجوز الطعن فيه أمام القضاء الإداري دون التقيد بالميعاد المحدد للطعن.
وذلك لأن القرار الإداري المعدوم هو بمثابة عمل مادي غير مشروع، فيحق للقضاء العادي نظره. كما أن معرفة مشروعية القرار وبحث ما إذا كان باطلاً أم معدوماً يجعل القضاء الإداري مختصاً بنظر المنازعة وتقرير ذلك، ومن أمثلة القرار المعدوم صدور قرار إداري من شخص غير موظف ولا يملك سلطة إصداره مما يجعله قراراً معيباً بعدم الإختصاص الجسيم، والذي يسمى إغتصاب سلطة إصدار القرار.
إذاً ما كان القرار الإداري معيب بسببه أو شكله فإن ذلك يؤدي لقابليته للإنعدام وكذلك تخلف إن كان القرار الإداري يؤدي إلى الإنعدام ويعتبر القرار مجرد عمل مادي وأركانه هي الإختصاص والغاية والمحل.
حيث ينتفي الإختصاص إذا كان مصدر القرار ليس بموظف عمومي بل فرد عادي أو موظف إنقطعت صلته بالإدارة وقت إصدار القرار أو غير مخول يإصدار القرار او موظف عامل بالإدارة لكن الجهة الصادر منها القرار قد إعتدت بقرارها على جهة إدارية أخرى لا تربطها بها صلة. أي إن كان القرار إغتصاباً للسلطة فهو مجرد عمل مادي لا يرقى لمرتبة القرار الإداري.
أما الغاية: فالأصل أن مصدر القرار يهدف بقراره إلى المصلحة العامة فإن إستهدف مصلحة شخصية أو مصلحة أخرى كإنتقام/ تصفية حساب….. فركن الغاية ينتفي ويعتبر إعتداء صارخ على الحريات وإغتصاب للصلاحيات لأنه يجب يكون منوط بالمصلحة العامة.
والمحل يعتبر أنه هو المركز القانوني (الأثر القانوني) الذي يرتبه أي قرار إداري ويجب أن يكون مشروع ومطابق لأحكام القانون.
وإن كان غير مشروع فهو عمل مادي لا يرتب أثار قانونية صحيحة ويشكل إعتداء عل الحقوق والحريات مثال ذلك (فرض ضريبة بقرار إداري).** والبعض يرى حالت إنعدام القرار تتحقق بحالات ثلاث هي:
حالة كون القرار خالياً من أي توقيع.
حالة إغتصاب السلطة.
حالة كون العضو الإداري لا يملك سلطة إصدار القرار وبالتالي يتعدى على إختصاص العضو الذي يملك هذه السلطة.
ويعرف البعض القرار المنعدم على أن القرار المنعدم هو
القرار الصادر عن شخص إغتصب سلطة القرار بالمسائل الإدارية.
القرار المجرد من أي موضوع حقيقي.
القرار الصادر خارج وظيفة الإدارة.
والبعض يقول أن إختلال أساس القرار يؤدي إلى الإنعدام، إذ أن فقدان عنصر من العناصر الأساسية للقرار يعدمه، وأنه لا حاجة لإنهائه سوى تقرير إنعدامه أو إثبات حقيقة عدم وجوده. وكذلك يقول البعض أن للإنعدام يجب معرفة الشروط الواجبة لصحة القرار وتلك الشروط المتعلقة بوجوده، فتخلف شروط الصحة تصيب القرار بعدم المشروعية.أما تخلف كل أو بعض الشروط المتعلقة بوجوده تجعلنا بصدد تصرف منعدم. 
رأي د. كمال وصفي: بحال زوال أحد أركان القرار الإداري يؤدي للإنعدام
أما رأي د. معيمة الجرف: إن الركن الوحيد الذي يؤدي إلى الإنعدام هو الإختصاص، بإعتباره ركن الإنعقاد الوحيد بالقرار.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفرع الثاني
رأي الفقه في الرجوع في القرار المنعدم

مما تقدم نجد أن القرار المنعدم معيب بوجوده ولا يولد أي أثر قانوني ولا يدخل النظام القانوني من أي باب لأن عيبه جسيم وهذا العيب الجسيم يمنع سريانه ويلغي وجوده ويلغي صفته الإدارية ولا يمكن أن يحدث أي تعديل ولو تعديل مؤقت في النظام القانوني. وكانت أراء الفقهاء على النحو التالي:
حيث قال (دوجي): "في حالة غصب السلطة نكون أمام قرار منعدم يمكن إلغاءه أو الرجوع فيه في كل وقت".
وقال ستاسينو بولوس: "إن القرار المنعدم لا يمكن أن ينتج أثر قانونياً وليس هناك حاجة لإنهائه لأنه عدم.
إلا أن هذا القول يعطي الإدارة الحق في تجاهل القرار المنعدم، صحيح أن الأفراد لا يقرون إنعدام القرار من عدمه وأن الجهة التي تقرر إنعدام القرار دائماً هي القضاء، إن حق الأفراد في الطلب من الإدارة أو القضاء الرجوع في القرارات المنعدمة هو حق ثابت، على الرغم من أنه لا يمكنهم أن يقروا وحدهم إنعدام القرار أو وجوده حتى لو ظهر أن جسامة العيب تفرض عدم إطاعته، أو المعارضة في تطبيقه، فالأصل أن تكون القرارات الإدارية سليمة حتى يثبت العكس، وليس للفرد أن يمارس دور الحكم وحده على تصرفات الإدارة.



المطلب الثاني
تأسيس الفقه لحرية الإدارة في الرجوع في القرار المنعدم

هناك إتجاهين فقهيين في تأسيس حرية الإدارة في الرجوع في القرار المنعدم.
الإتجاه الأول: يرى أن القرار المنعدم لا يمكن أن يصبح نهائياً وأن الرجوع فيه مطلقاً.
الإتجاه الثاني: يأخذ بفكرة الحقوق المكتسبة ويعتبر القرار المنعدم قراراً لا ينشأ حقاً، وبالتالي يحق الرجوع فيه دائماً.

أولاً: إستحالة صيرورة القرار المنعدم نهائياً
إن إكتساب القرار الإداري الصفة النهائية تعني تحصينه من كل طعن ويكون الرجوع بمرور الميعاد المقرر للطعن. وبعدم إمكانية منازعته قانونياً أو عدم إمكانية الرجوع فيه إدارياً. والقرار المنعدم لا يكتسب هذه الصفة، فهو لا يرتب أي أثر قانونياً منذ صدوره والطعن فيه غير مقيد يميعاد. ويمكن للإدارة الرجوع فيه دائماً. وكذلك للقضاء الحق في إصدار الحكم بإنعدامه، كما انه لا يولد حقاً من أي نوع كان منذ صدره وحتى إلغاء الإدارة له أو صدور حكم القضاء بإنعدامه.


ثانياً: القرار المنعدم لا يولد حقاً:
يرى أصحاب هذا الإتجاه أن الرجوع في القرار المنعدم يكون بسبب أن هذا القرار لا يولد أي حق، فهو مجرد من كل قيمة قانونية، وعلى هذا الأساس إعتبر بعض الفقهاء أن من بين القرارات التي لا تنشأ حقاً هي القرارات المنعدمة وإن للإدارة أن ترجع فيها في كل وقت.
إذاً إن الأصل في إطلاق يد الإدارة في الرجوع في القرار المنعدم يقوم أساساً على العيب الخطير الذي رافق صدور هذا القرار، إذ أن قصد مصدره هو تنفيذه ومانع التنفيذ هو العيب الجسيم الذي فيه. ولكل صاحب مصلحة حق عدم تنفيذه أو الإعتراف به تلقائياً.
أما القول بأن حرية الإدارة بالرجوع مبني على أن القرار المنعدم لا يولد حقاً هو أمر غير مقبول، رغم أن القول بأن القرار المنعدم لا يولد حقاُ هو صحيح ولكن الرجوع فيه لا يعود لهذا السبب، حيث يتشابه في هذه الحالة القرار المنعدم بالقرار المعيب بعيب بسيط، فكثير من القرارات المعيبة بعيب بسيط تكون غير مولدة لحق مثل القرارات الولائيه. القرارات السلبية، القرارات التنظيمية، ولا يجوز المساواة بين القرار المنعدم وبين هذه القرارات، فالقرارات ا لمنعدمة تكون قد تجردت من قوتها الإلزامية في مواجهة المخاطبين بها، ويحق لهم مقاومتها وعدم تنفيذها.وكل ذلك قائم على أساس أن القرار المنعدم لا يكون موجوداً في أية لحظة ولا يرتب حقوقاً ولا إلزاماً بسبب العيب الجسيم الذي فيه، فنظرية الإنعدام تبنى على فقدانه الصفة الإدارية والعيب الجسيم الذي فيه، وتعطي الإدارة حق الرجوع فيه في كل وقت.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفرع الأول
الفرق بين القرار الإداري غير المشروع والقرار المنعدم

القرار الإداري الغير المشروع له صفة وطبيعة القرارات الإدارية في حين أن القرار المنعدم تجرد من صفته الإدارية وخرج من دائرة القرارات الإدارية.
القرار الإداري الغير المشروع قابل للسحب أو الإلغاء خلال مدة الطعن في حين أن القرار المنعدم يجوز للإدارة أن تقوم بسحبه في أي وقت دون التقيد بمدة معينة.
القرار الإداري الغير المشروع يتمتع بالحصانة بعد إنقضاء مدة الطعن بالإلغاء في حين أن القرار المنعدم لا يتمتع بأية حصانة.
القرار الإداري غير المشروع يحدث أثره حال صدوره ويستمر هذا الأثر حتى يلغيه القضاء، ويرتب سحبه أثراً قانونياً في الماضي ولا يرتب أثراً قانونياً في المستقبل. أما القرار المنعدم فلا يرتب أي أثر قانوني لا في الماضي ولا في الحاضر ولا في المستقبل وتكون كل التصرفات بموجبه إن حصلت منعدمة.
القرار غير المشروع يتمتع قبل إلغائه أو الرجوع فيه بكل قوته القانونية، أما القرار المنعدم فلا يدخل في النظام القانوني، لأنه عدم، والعدم لا يتطلب إلا التقرير به.

أما القرار الباطل: فهو قرار يرتب أثار قانونية، ويلزم الأفراد بإحترامه. ولكنه مشوب بأحد العيوب التي تصيب صحة القرار الإداري، وتجعله غير مشروع، كعيب الشكل أو عدم الإختصاص أو المحل …إلخ وبذلك فإن القرار الباطل يعتبر صحيحاً مرتباً لأثاره ما دام قائماً لم يلغ أو يسحب، أو يحكم القضاء بإلغائه.
الفرع الثاني
عبارات إستخدمها القضاء للتدليل على إنعدام القرار

إستخدم الفقه والفقهاء عبارات للدلالة على إنعدام القرار الإداري فمثلاً إستخدم (القرار المنعدم) أو (القرار باطل ولا أثر له) أو قرار باطل وكأنه لم يكن) أو (قرار لا قيمة قانونية له) أو قرار منعدم الوجود).



المطلب الثاني
الإجتهادات القضائية والفقهية في القرار المنعدم
(التطبيقات)

الإجتهاد القضائي الأردني: يعتبر القرار الإداري الأردني المخالف للقانون مخالفة جسيمة يتعذر معها القول بأنه يعتبر تطبيقاً لقانون أو نظام من القرارات المنعدمة والطعن بالقرارات المنعدمة لا يتقيد بمدة.

لا ينعدم القرار الإداري إلا إذا كان مشوباً بعيب جسيم كالتعدي على إختصاص أي من السلطتين التشريعية والقضائية.
قضت محكمة القضاء الإداري بأن العمل الإداري لا يفقد صفته الإدارية، ولا يكون معدوماً إلا إن كان مشوباً بمخالفة جسيمة، ومن صورها أن يصدر القرار من سلطة في شأن من إختصاص سلطة أخرى كأن تتولى السلطة التنفيذية عملاً من أعمال السلطة القضائية أو السلطة التشريعية.
من صور القرار المعدوم حالة غصب السلطة: كما قضت المحكمة الإدارية العليا بأن إنعدام القرار الإداري لا يكون إلا في أحوال غصب السلطة التنفيذية عملاً من إختصاص السلطة التشريعية مثلاً، ويكون العيب من الظهور بحيث يكون واضحاً بذاته في التصرف. وهذا الأمر لا يتوافر في حالة ما إذا أصدر وزير التربية والتعليم قراراً بنقل مدرس.
العمل المادي لا يعتبر قراراً معدوماً إذا كان تنفيذاً لقرار إداري صحيح: كما قضت المحكمة بأن "لا يعد عملاً مادياً إلا أفعال الإعتداء التي تقع من موظف غير مختص أو الأفعال التنفيذية الجبرية التي لا تستند إلى قرار إداري سابق. أما إذا كانت الأعمال المادية قد وقعت تنفيذاً لقرار إداري فإنه لا يسوغ النظر إليها مستقلة عن القرار الذي وقعت تنفيذاً له، إذ هي ذات إرتباط وثيق به، لأن كيانها القانوني مستمد منه. وعلى ذلك لا يعتبر عملاً مادياً قطع الجسور، ما دام أنه قد تم تنفيذاً لقرار إتخذه موظف مختص هو مساعد مدير الأعمال في حدود سلطته.
العيب الصارخ هو الذي يؤدي للإنعدام: كذلك قضت المحكمة الإدارية العليا بأن إنعدام القرار الإداري لا يتحقق إلا حيث يكون العيب اللآحق به صارخاً ينحدر إلى غصب السلطة أو يتولى إلى شائبة إنعدام المحل.
يعتبر القرار معدوماً إذا تضمن تعيين موظف على غير درجة: المحكمة كذلك قضت بأن القرار بعتبر معدوماً إذا عين الموظف على غير درجة لأن قرار تعيين المدعي يكون غير ممكن قانوناُ لأنه لم يصادف محلاً، لإنعدام المركز القانوني الذي يمكن أن يرد عليه هذا التعيين.
كما قضت بإنعدام القرار الإداري للتعدي على الإختصاص، كما إذا فصل المحافظ موظفاً لا يتصل به إذ أن "صدور القرار من جهة غير منوط بها إصداره قانوناً، يعيبه بعيب جسيم ينحدر به إلى حد العدم طالما كان في ذلك إفتئات على سلطة جهة أخرى لها شخصيتها المستقلة.
قرار الإستيلاء على منقولات عقار نزعت ملكية قرار منعدم لأنه يشكل غصباً للسلطة وذلك ممن لا ولاية له في إصداره، الأمر الذي ينحدر بهذا الشق من القرار إلى درجة الإنعدام.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المبحث الثاني
القضاء الإداري ونظرية الإنعدام
المطلب الأول
توسع القضاء الإداري المصري في الأخذ بفكرة "إغتصاب السلطة"

توسع القضاء الإداري في فكرة الإنعدام:
إتجه القضاء الإداري إلى التوسع في تطبيق فكرة إغتصاب السلطة وإعتبار القرار الإداري معدوماً في حالات يجمع الفقه والفقهاء على كونها تمثل عدم إختصاص بسيط يجعل القرار الإداري غير مشروع. وقد أضاف لحالات إغتصاب السلطة التقليدية حالات جديدة حيث لم تحصر حالات الإنعدام بركني المحل والإختصاص وتم شملها لكل أركان القرار الإداري الأخرى حيث إعتبر الإنعدام بقضاء مجلس الدولة لدينا مرادف للمخالفة الواضحة.
وسيتم عرض صور للقضاء التوسعي الذي يجافي قضاء مجلس الدولة الفرنسي بهذا الخصوص.
أولاً: الإنعدام نتيجة التفويض الباطل: مثال ذلك حكم محكمة القضاء الإداري الصادر في 5 يناير 1954 حيث جاء فيه " أن المرسوم بقانون رقم 35 لسنة 1931 أعطى إختصاصات معينة لمدير عام مصلحة السكة الحديد بالنسبة لطائفة من موظفيها، ولا يجوز قانوناً التفويض في هذا الإختصاص بل يتعين أن يباشر الإختصاص من عينه القانون بالذات. ومن ثم فيكون القرار المطعون فيه الصادر من سكرتير عام مصلحة السكة الحديد بفصل المدعي ينطوي على نوع من إغتصاب السلطة، فهو قرار معدوم لا أثر له" وكذلك قرار لجنة شؤون الموظفين لا تملك طبقاً للقانون رقم 210 لسنة 51 أن تفوض في إختصاصها. فإذا فعلت وشكلت لجاناً أخرى فإن القرارات الصادرة من هذه اللجان لا قيمة لها إطلاقاً.
ثانياً: الإنعدام نتيجة لإعتداء سلطة تأديب على سلطة أخرى: يستوي ذلك أن يقع الإعتداء من: أ) مجلس تأديب على إختصاص مجلس تأديب آخر. ومن ذلك حكم لمحكمة الإدارية العليا الصادر في 14 يناير 1956 والذي ينص على ما يلي: من حيث أنه يبين مما تقدم أن مجلس التأديب المطعون في قراره قد إنتزع ولاية جماعة كبار العلماء في محاكمة عالم من علماء الأزهر لفعل نسب إليه هو في حقيقة وجوهره مما تملك هذه الجماعة وحدها ولاية الحكم فيه، وهذا العيب الذي اعتبر القرار لا يجعله مشوباً بمجرد عيب عادي من عيوب عدم الإختصاص مما يعيبه ويجعله قابلاً للإلغاء قائماَ قانوناً إلى أن يقضي بإلغائه، بل هو عيب ينهض إلى حد إغتصاب السلطة الذي ينزل بالقرار إلى جعله مجرد فعل مادي معدم قانوناً.
ب) أن يعتدي رئيس إداري على سلطة مجلس تأديب: وبذا المعنى تقول محكمة القضاء الإداري في حكمها الصادر في 20 مايو سنة 1957 و"إذا كان قرار حرمان المطعون ضده من مرتبة عن مدة التوقف لم يصدر من السلطة التأديبية، وإنما صدر من مدير ا لتحقيقات فإنه يكون قراراً معدوماً لصدوره من سلطة غير مختصة، إذ لا إختصاص لمدير التحقيقات في إصداره، فلا تنتج إذا اثر، ولا تلحقه إجازة". وكذلك حكم محكمة القضاء الإداري الصادر بتوقيع عقوبة على أحد موظفي الدرجة الثالثة فما فوقها، يعتبر إغتصاباً لسلطة المحكمة التأديبية مما يؤدي لإنعدام القرار.
ثالثاً: الإنعدام نتيجة الخطأ في تكييف الذنب الإداري: ذلك أنه ـ كما تقول المحكمة الإدارية العليا في حكمها الصادر عام 1960 " إذا صدر الجزاء من الرئيس بخصم سبعة أيام من راتب موظف على فهم أن المخالفة إدارية، بينما هي مالية، فكون الجزاء قد صدر معيباً بعيب عدم الإختصاص الذي ينحدر به إلى درجة غصب السلطة.
رابعاً: الإنعدام نتيجة إعتداء سلطة إدارية على سلطة إدارية أخرى:
قد يكون ذلك في نطاق الإدارة المركزية. ومن ذلك حكم محكمة القضاء الإداري الصادر في 19 يونيه سنة 1955، والذي نص على جعلت نقل موظفي المصلحة لغاية الدرجة الثانية من إختصاص المدير العام وحده، فإذا كان قرار نقل المدعي قد صدر من السكرتير العام للمصلحة، فإنة يكون إصدار من موظف غير مختص، وهو بهذه المثابة مشوب بعيب إغتصاب السلطة مما يجعله معدوماً ولا أثر له". وقد يترتب الإنعدام في نظر محكمة القضاء الإداري على تجاوزات سلطة الوصاية الإدارية لحدود إختصاصها، فهي تقرر في حكمها الصادر في 1953 أن قرار وزير الشؤون المدنية والقروية، والذي يعتدي على حقوق مجلس بلدي القاهرة هو قرار يصدر "ممن لا يملك إصداره مستقبلاً، فيلحقه عيب عدم الإختصاص، ويعتبر معدوم الأثر، حيث لا تلحقه الإجازة اللآحقة حتى من الجهة التي إغتصب وزير الشؤون البلدية والقروية سلطتها..".
خامساً: الإنعدام نتيجة لعدم مراعاة القانون في تشكيل لجنة معينة: إذا نص القانون على تشكيل لجنة ما على وجه معين فإنه يكون مفروضاً قانوناً أنه قد روعي في تشكيلها كل الضمانات اللآزمة، ولا يصح تعديل هذا التشكيل أن روعي تقرير ضمان أكبر ألا ممن يملكه قانوناً وهو المشرع. أما السلطة القائمة على تنفيذ القانون، فإنها لا تمكن أصلاً تعديل التشكيل، فإن فعلت " كان تصرفها من قبيل إغتصاب السلطة، فيقع باطلاً بطلاناً أصلياً" أي تقر المحكمة الإدارية العليا في حكمها الصادر في 1960 أنه إستمر أعضاء الجمعية بعد الإنتهاء من جدول الأعمال، وإتخذوا قرارات في موضوعات لم ترد بجدول الأعمال، فإن هذه القرارات تعد معدومة " والإجراء المنعدم ليس بحاجة لقرار إداري ليبطله. ومن ثم لم يكن ثمة حاجة لأن يصدر وزير الشؤون الإجتماعية قراراً بالغاء هذا الإنتخابات المعدوم أصلاً.
سادساً: الإنعدام لإختلال ركن المحل أو السبب: قد صورته المحكمة الإدارية العليا في حكمها الصادر عام 1959 من خلال القانون الخاص بأكل البحر وطرحه جعلت الإختصاص في التوزيع لوزير المالية بقرار منه. ولكن يجب أن يصدر القرار قائماً على سببه الصحيح وواقعاً على محله القانوني وألا تمخض تصرفاً في ملك من أملاك الدولة بدون وجه حق، فينحدر الى درجة العدم، كما لو وزع الطرح على غير مستحق قانوناً وجاز للإدارة في أي وقت إسترداد الطرح الموزع بذلك القرار المعدوم قانوناً".

----------


## هيثم الفقى

سابعاً: الإنعدام لفقدان ركن النية في القرار: وهو أحدث مجال سحبت اليه المحكمة الإدارية العليا فكرة الإنعدام، وكان ذلك بحكمها الصادر في عام 1959 حيث قالت "إذا كانت وزارة التربية والتعليم قد حدد من قبل نيته فيمن تتجه إليه هذه النية بإحداث الأثر القانوني، فإشترط في المرقى أن ترجع أقدميته في الدرجة الى سنة 1944 أ وبعبارة أخرى يكون تحديد النية من قبل بحسب هذا الشرط هو الأساس لإصدار القرار بتعيين أشخاص المرقين بذواتهم، فلا يعدو القرار الأخير ـ والحالة هذه أن يكون إجراء تطبيقاً لنية تحددت من قبل. ومن ثم فإذا رقى شخص بدون وجه حق على فهم أنه يتوافر فيه شرط الأقدمية بينما هو فاقده، فإن قرار الترقية بالنسبة اليه يكون في الواقع من الأمر فقد ركن النية على وجه ينحدر الى درجة الإنعدام، فلا يكتسب أية حصانة ولو فات الميعاد المحدد للطعن بالإلغاء أو السحب، بل يجوز الرجوع فيه وإلغاءه في أي وقت. كما ان المحكمة الحديثة أصدرت بحكمها الصادر في عام 1971 أصدرت ما يلي " إذا رقى شخص على فهم أننه يتوافر الأقدمية بينما هو فاقده، فإن قرار الترقية بالنسبة إليه يكون بالواقع من الأمر قد فقد ركن النية على وجه ينحدر به إلى درجة الإنعدام".
ثامناً: كون القرار مشوباً بأي عيب جسيم: مثال ذلك قضاء المحكمة الإدارية العليا ، حكمها الصادر في أبريل سنة 1969 حيث تؤكد أن تعيين موظف سبق الحكم عليه في جناية في ظل القانون لسنة 1951 يجعله مشوباً "يعيب جوهري إنحدر به إلى درجة الإنعدام".

أـ إعتداء هيئة تأديبية على إختصاص هيئة أخرى:
المحكمة الإدارية العليا إعتبرت أن قيام هيئة تأديبية بالإعتداء على إختصاص هيئة تأديبية أخرى سبباً لإعتبار القرار الإداري الصادر من الهيئة المعتدية معدوماً.
وقضت المحكمة بهذا الشأن بعد أن تبين أن مجلس التأديب المطعون في قراره قد إنتزع ولاية جماعة كبار العلماء في محاكمة عالم من علماء الأزهر، لفعل نسب إليه هو حقيقته وجوهره مما تملك هذه الجماعة ولاية الحكم فيه. وهذا العيب الذي اعتبر القرار لا يجعله قابلاً للإلغاء مع إعتباره قائماً قانوناً إلى أن يقضي بإلغائه، بل هو عيب ينهض إلى حد إغتصاب السلطة الذي ينزل بالقرار الى جعله فعل مادي عديم الأثر قانوناً.

ب ـ إعتداء المرؤوس على إختصاص رئيسه:
جعلت محكمة القضاء الإداري القرار الصادر من المرؤوس في إختصاص من إختصاصات رئيسه الإداري معدوماً على أساس أنه إغتصاب لسلطة الرئيس، حيث حكمت بان القانون قد جعل " … نقل موظفي المصلحة لغاية الدرجة الثانية من إختصاص المدير العام وحده.
فإذا كان قرار نقل المدعي قد صدر من السكرتير العام للمصلحة فإنه يكون صادراً من موظف غير مختص، وهو بهذه المثابة مشوب بعيب إغتصاب السلطة، مما يجعله قراراً معدوماُ ولا أثر له".

جـ حالة التفويض الباطل:
قضت محكمة القضاء الإداري في هذا المجال بأن "المرسوم بقانون رقم (35) لسنة (1931) أعطى إختصاصات معينة لمدير عام مصلحة السكة الحديد بالنسبة لطائفة من موظفيها ولا يجوز قانوناً التفويض في هذا الإختصاص، بل يتعين أن يباشر الإختصاص من عينه القانون بالذات ومن ثم فيكون القرار المطعون فيه الصادر من سكرتير عام مصلحة السكة الحديدية بفصل المدعي ينطوي على نوع من إغتصاب السلطة، فهو قرار معدوم لا أثر له.



المراجع
القانون الإداري. حاتم شفيق لبنان ـ الطبعة الأولى 97 ـ الأهلية للنشر والتوزيع.
القضاء الإداري. قضاء التعويض وطرق الطعن في الأحكام ـ دراسة مقارنة (الكتاب الثاني). القاهرة. 86 دار الفكر العربي. د. الطماوي (سليمان)
د. عبد الله (عبد الغني بسيوني) ولاية القضاء الإداري على أعمال الإدارة (قضاء الإلغاء) مصر الإسكندرية 83 منشأ المعرف بالإسكندرية).
د. عبد الله عبد الغني بسيوني القضاء الإداري مصر الإسكندرية 96 منشأ المعرف بالإسكندرية).
د. خليل (محسن) القضاء الإداري اللبناني ورقابته لأعمال الإدارة ـ دراسة مقارنة بيروت 72 دار النهضة العربية للطباعة والنشر.
الخصومة الإدارية بطلان وإنعدام وسحب القرار الإداري ـ سلطة الإدارة في إصدار القرارات الإدارية والتعسف في إستخدام السلطة ج2 (المستشار د. عبد الحكم فودة) 1997 دار المطبوعات الجامعية.
الوجيز في القانون الإداري ذاتية القانون الإداري ـ التنظيم الإداري ـ النشاط الإداري ـ عمال وأعمال السلطة الإدارية ـ أموال السلطة الإدارية (د. إعاد حمود القيسي) الطبعة الأولى (1998).

----------

